

4chan's explanation of the AT&T blocking - tlrobinson
http://status.4chan.org/

======
tlrobinson
Also, AT&T's statement: [http://www.att.com/gen/press-
room?pid=4800&cdvn=news&...](http://www.att.com/gen/press-
room?pid=4800&cdvn=news&newsarticleid=26970)

Including this amusingly phrased statement: "Here's more on how AT&T's denial-
of-service works."

------
jamesbritt
"Beginning Friday, an AT&T customer was impacted by a denial-of-service attack
stemming from IP addresses connected to img.4chan.org. To prevent this attack
from disrupting service for the impacted AT&T customer, and to prevent the
attack from spreading to impact our other customers, AT&T temporarily blocked
access to the IP addresses in question for our customers."

Can we _please_ do a DoS on the word "impacted" and its variants? Unless we're
talking dentistry?

OK, rant over. :)

